# Classement sur HD externe



## Grauwels ivan (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

Je possède un disque dur externe sur lequel sont gravées des vidéos.
Lorsque je connecte le HD à mon écran de salon, les titres sont classés de façon aléatoire.
Je n'arrive pas à classer alphabétiquement les titres.
Je l'ai fait à partir de mon Mac et le classement alphabétique est OK sur le bureau mais pas
physiquement sur le disque.
Y a t-il une fonction ou commande qui permette de le faire de façon permanente sur le HD externe ?

Merci


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Août 2022)

bonjour,
tes vidéos ont elles des métadata ?

le logiciel de ton écran de salon classe peut etre les vidéos selon leur métadata et non selon le nom du fichier.

dans ce cas ...


----------



## Grauwels ivan (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour;  Que sont des métadata ?  Ce sont des films vidéo téléchargés sur internet en format AVI ou autre.
Les noms des fichiers sont les titres des films.  merci


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Août 2022)

ouvre ton film avec VLC, puis trouve le menu info ou propriété, là comme ça je ne sais plus.

tu devrais avoir une fenetre comme celle là :







ces infos sont inscrites DANS le fichier lui même

si le système de ta télé utilises CES métadata plutôt que le nom du fichier, tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire


----------



## ericse (29 Août 2022)

Grauwels ivan a dit:


> Lorsque je connecte le HD à mon écran de salon, les titres sont classés de façon aléatoire.


Bonjour,
Je ne pense pas que l'ordre soit aléatoire, ta TV les affiche probablement dans l'ordre ou ils ont été copiés sur le disque.


----------

